

Fox Business Article on starting a business in these hard economic times. - Skeletor
http://www.foxbusiness.com/story/starting-business-recession/

======
Skeletor
I'm actually mentioned in this article! Way to go DrChrono.com!

------
v2interactive
lucky!

